# M3 Race car - Totalled and rebuild in 16 days



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Mike Marsal survived a hard crash at Barber Motorsports park on 3/31/2012, in which his No 97 Turner Motorsport BMW M3 GS class race car was completely TOTALED. To make the next race, the pressure was on the Turner Motorsport team to rebuild the No 97 BMW M3 from a completely new chassis. Car Chief Kevin Holmes and his team had 16 days from the time the car was received back at the shop from Barber, to when it needed to be on a truck down to Homestead Miami to make Round 3 of the Continental Tire Sports Car Series. This video was shot over the course of that rebuilding process. The time lapse sequence was shot with over 7 thousand still photos on a Canon DSLR. How will this "new" No 97 BMW M3 fare at Homestead Miami? Find out Saturday April 28 at Homestead Miami Speedway, or broadcast tape-delayed on SPEED TV on Saturday May 12 at 12:00pm Eastern time.


----------

